# What is the ULTIMATE ACL bottle?



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 17, 2012)

I just curious what is the most valuable/Top dollar Acl? & how much it worth?


----------



## splante (Nov 17, 2012)

That is a great question, I wouldnt know for sure but a 30below from sandiego is ext rare and shows that  over $500.00 was paid for it once and the Alamo beverage from San Antiono has brought over $300. for regular release acl bottles . Iam sure there are some proto types worth more but these are the biggest dollar regular circulated bottles I know of. Waiting to see others weigh in certain cleo and big chiefs can bring $$$$ also


----------



## fishnuts (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG!
*Big Hit* is regularly priced $700 and up.
*Brown Boy*, too, with cities, is that range high...the green 7oz. one in top grades nearly double that.
 Blue and white *Rocket* is impossible to find that cheap.
*Uncle Luke* would bring that $700 price tag easily.
 Three color *Stone Fort* is rare enough to be there.
*Made Rite Root Beer* & *Moody's Shot O'Grape* from Little Rock, 1940, are RARE (2 or 3 known of each).
*Clown Cola* from Rector, AR, of which there are five ongrades known...*Fox Deluxe*, of which there are three known.

 The West has many htfs in those price ranges:  *Chico*, *Pedro Pop*is still unique to my knowledge.  How does one price that?  Thousands?
 Most regions/states  have their toughies.  I'd grant that there are plenty of acls that could/should go for $500+

*Birdie*?  Hard to find, and nearly a grand, but I've seen more of them than any of the above...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 17, 2012)

[][][]Many Thanx Guys!![][][]


----------



## Anthonicia (Nov 17, 2012)

Have to nominate the hillbilly dews?  A clear Barney & Ally will run u up to $1000.  While the hillbilly jug will really stick it to u with a whopping $5000+++.

 It tickles your innards, and takes your wallet! Yay!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's the Mountain Dew Party Jug that Anthonicia mentioned, which consistently sells for $3,000.00+ whenever one shows up on eBay. It's a No Deposit-No Return with a screw-on cap.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 17, 2012)

My personal favorite is this Big Hit that Fishnuts mentioned. I don't own it but held the one Rick Sweeney owns who valued it at about $1,000.00. Rick said there are only about ten of them that he knows of.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's a 30 Below (from San Diego, Ca.) that Splante mentioned. I used to own a ratty looking one that I paid $75.00 for and sold for $150.00. I'll probably never find another one, but the guy I sold it to just had to have it and twisted my arm until I said "uncle." I know local collectors who would gladly pay $1,000.00 for one in mint condition.

 The label has an Eskimo and a Penguin on it. But just how that relates to San Diego is anyone's guess.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2012)

Speaking of the Mountain Dew Party Jug, here's a close up of the label. But notice it's different than the label I posted previously. Although I can't say for certain (because I have never seen both sides of what I suspect is a wrap-around label) this particular one with the banjo player is definitely different. However, I do not think there were two variations. Or was there?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2012)

For comparison ...

 The info box on the lower left in this pic is not visible on the other one and is probably an indicator of a wrap-around label. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2012)

Because of my renewed interest in the Party Jug, I decided to dew a little research on it and see what I could find regarding the bottle's label and rarity. I found a couple of things that I don't recall having seen before, which are ...

 1.  From September of 2009 

 "There are only five known Party Jugs"

 http://www.raleighbottleclub.org/home/images/forms/0909.pdf


 2.  From June of 2002

 "... with the famous original Hillbillies circling the bottle."

 http://utdailybeacon.com/news/2002/jun/7/gallery-celebrates-mountain-dew/ 


 1.  I'm not sure how accurate the reference is to "*only five*" Party Jugs. ( This is the first time I have ever read that ).

 2.  This one indicates it was a wrap-around or "circling" label. But now I'm curious what is means by "*original*" Hillbillies? 

 SPB


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 1, 2013)

some nice acls


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 1, 2013)

more , chief wap pa sha


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 4, 2013)

The Mt. Dew Party Jug is possibly the most valuable. but I like the assortment of Pin up girl ACLs 

 They can bring in good $ 


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-ACL-soda-pop-bottle-SUN-VALLEY-with-woman-Chicago-/400198535111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2db107c7

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SALLY-ANN-ACL-SODA-BOTTLE-NESQUEHONING-WOMAN-SWIMSUIT-/330841675741?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07b357dd

 The "grail" one for me though is the "My Favorite" I Was finally able to score one.. They are certainly not cheap.. 






 .
 .
 .


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 4, 2013)

You're all wrong.  []  The ultimate ACL is the one you want, but don't have.  WORD  [8|]


----------



## madman (Jan 4, 2013)

heres one i need


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> heres one i need


 

 Nice Mike that is the best looking one I have see in my life! the rest are so ugly [] just not an ACL fan. I am sure there are people who hate puce Eagles  but thats what makes the world go round right? []  Word


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 5, 2013)

wah pa sha


----------



## sodapops (Jan 17, 2013)

Your so right unclebruse, like these! (that I dont have but want)


> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> You're all wrong.  []  The ultimate ACL is the one you want, but don't have.  WORD  [8|]


----------



## 60miller (Jan 18, 2013)

This is the ultimate paper label Pepsi bottle.  It is Made by Armstrong Glass (Whitall Tatum)  It was the standardized Pepsi bottle but it never had the Pepsi Label applied as it is the Factory Shelf Sample, Prototype, Salesman Sample Bottle.  It is the only one in existence.  It should be for sale shortly on ebay.   It is the VALENTINES DAY PEPSI.  It was made on February 14, 1940. http://njbottles.com/index.php/topic,4304.0.html  Eat your heart out CoCa Cola collectors, now you have the Valentines Day Pepsi.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: 60miller
> 
> This is the ultimate paper label Pepsi bottle. It is Made by Armstrong Glass (Whitall Tatum) It was the standardized Pepsi bottle but it never had the Pepsi Label applied as it is the Factory Shelf Sample, Prototype, Salesman Sample Bottle. It is the only one in existence. It should be for sale shortly on ebay. It is the VALENTINES DAY PEPSI. It was made on February 14, 1940. http://njbottles.com/index.php/topic,4304.0.html Eat your heart out CoCa Cola collectors, now you have the Valentines Day Pepsi.


 
 What's the difference between the one mentioned above [ besides the owners description and a lable of unknown orgin ] and......................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pepsi-Cola-Glass-Bottle-DES-PAT-APP-FOR-A40-/360562927082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f339a5ea#ht_2240wt_756

 Must be thousands out there, not just one on a shelf or am I missing something?


----------



## Sledge (Jan 18, 2013)

Indeed Osia... I have a few myself. Although the labels are in rough shape, the bottle on the left is a 1940. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## 60miller (Jan 18, 2013)

The glass bottles are similar. But you missed alot.  Some of the biggest collectors of Whitall tatum (Armstrong) are insulator collectors and not bottle collectors. Whitall tatum Co, (Armstrong Glass) had a factory shelf with  example of each of there production pieces. In fact they had an archival storage area.  A stash of unique glass was acquired by a fellow insulator collector who got them from an employee who had saved them from the trash from the archive. .  THis locall collector has the cd 128 csc with factory shelf sample label and several other production bottles including a lysol with the factory shelf paper label. THere are also wood sample bottles and insulators marked with whitall tatum and armstrong.  This Pepsi Bottle was the actual factory shelf sample bottle.  Wheaton glass also had factory labeled sample bottles some of which I own are from the 1970's which were saved from the dumpster.    THe origin of this bottle is known, it is the factory sample bottle.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: 60miller
> 
> The glass bottles are similar. But you missed alot. Some of the biggest collectors of Whitall tatum (Armstrong) are insulator collectors and not bottle collectors. Whitall tatum Co, (Armstrong Glass) had a factory shelf with example of each of there production pieces. In fact they had an archival storage area. A stash of unique glass was acquired by a fellow insulator collector who got them from an employee who had saved them from the trash from the archive. . THis locall collector has the cd 128 csc with factory shelf sample label and several other production bottles including a lysol with the factory shelf paper label. THere are also wood sample bottles and insulators marked with whitall tatum and armstrong. This Pepsi Bottle was the actual factory shelf sample bottle. Wheaton glass also had factory labeled sample bottles some of which I own are from the 1970's which were saved from the dumpster. THe origin of this bottle is known, it is the factory sample bottle.


 
 So let me get this right. 

  What makes this bottle special is the lable that someone from the factory put on it, is that correct? 

 Plus the fact it is one the factory kept as an example?

 It's is not a proto-type, no? Just a regular bottle w/ an aged lable?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Sledge
> 
> Indeed Osia... I have a few myself. Although the labels are in rough shape, the bottle on the left is a 1940. Just thought I'd share.


 
 Well J.P., glad ya made it here, what else ya got to show us.................................I see a box full.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2013)

The ULTIMATE ACL bottle in my "personal opinion" is a broken one. I just don't like the looks of them. Just like some people hate the color puce. Same deal.


----------



## 60miller (Jan 18, 2013)

Since this bottle was actually put into production, unlike the pink Pepsi's made a wheaton, this Pepsi could be  argued either way about being a prototype. In fact I know someone with two pink Pepsi bottles that he, a Wheaton worker , acquired that were on Wheaton's  sample shelf.  These two pink pepsi's are not labeled with wheaton sample labels, but he didn't get these two out of the dumpster like the mass find of 38 or so pink pepsi's that hit the market in the early 1990's. Are these prototypes? 
  It could be called a prototype because it is the only one with the factory label.  It could also be called a salesman sample as potential clients could enter the glass factory and view there production pieces.  But I prefer to call it the Factory shelf specimen.  It's a matter of symantics.  Whitall Tatum, Armstrong glass had archival storage of  there glass.  I do know that many insulators which never saw production were stored away without being labeled, but production records saved from the trash confirmed there existance.  One such story is Told by Joe Maurath, Jr, in Crown Jewels of the Wire, a young insulator collector from the late 1960's who wrote Armstrong to acquire some oddball pieces.   Others were saved by the shop employees in charge of archival storage.  Others may have been given away to whoever wanted them.  This glass factory was America's oldest continuous glass house in production for 193 years.  Other glass houses may have similar labeling on their bottles, but I am not  familiar with  their  glass production.  
 It is what it is the Factory shelf sample bottle for Pepsi from Armstrong Cork at the Whitall Tatum factory.


----------



## green dragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Regardless - unless I misread the  topic of this thread - re: * ACL * bottles... the Pepsis are not ACL anyways, so moot to the entire  theme of these posts ?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: green dragon
> 
> 
> Regardless - unless I misread the topic of this thread - re: * ACL * bottles... the Pepsis are not ACL anyways, so moot to the entire theme of these posts ?


 
 Sooooooo you must want to be a moderator?


----------

